# Semo Imprints no response



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been emailing semo imprints and have gotten no response for the past few days.
I cannnot get in touch with them or see their samples.
Are they still open ?


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Yifanwang2011 said:


> I have been emailing semo imprints and have gotten no response for the past few days.
> I cannnot get in touch with them or see their samples.
> Are they still open ?


I sure hope they are still open I was just about to make an order.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would try their toll free phone number to check.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Did you get a response?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Lucky7Matt said:


> Did you get a response?


Doesn't seem to be a response!


----------



## luxdiv (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I shot them an e-mail about 3 weeks ago for samples of their plastisol prints. I received my samples a couple days ago. Slow response time, but they're still around!


----------



## keithhon (Apr 9, 2009)

Due to the high volume of calls we recommend sending an email. We are currently moving so there are times when we are unable to get to all of the calls. 

Thanks,
Keith Hon
Semo Imrpints


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I ordered from them last week and received my prints yesterday. Awesome service and communication via email was perfect. 

Bre over at SEMO is incredible to deal with 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Good deal!!


----------

